
Most valuable developer Linux notebooks in 2020 - christian_fei
https://cri.dev/posts/2020-06-20-Most-valuable-developer-linux-notebooks-in-2020/
======
AtomicOrbital
I have been using linux laptops for so long I cringe anytime I have to use osx
or M$ ... linux has just fine tuned everything so much over the years it just
more productive than other OS

... the default terminal on Ubuntu is sooo much nicer than anything I have
found for osx

As a server side developer I do most of my code execution on remote servers so
the laptop becomes less of a bottle neck ... no need to drop 2 grand on a
laptop to run linux ... instead spend that dosh on a trip to Paris

~~~
christian_fei
Makes sense. Depends (as always) on the use case

